# Temporary af problem.



## CJRodgers (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello all!

My camera (canon 5dmkii) seems to have developed a problem with af. From what I have noticed, after a little while of use, the autofocus seems to just stop working for about 15-20 seconds. It only happens once of twice in a full day but still. 

I have recently bought a canon 50mm 1.4. Are there any known issues with this. I am not 100% sure but i think its when I use this lens. 

The other thing I am doing differently lately is using back button focus. I am getting a few more keepers so i dont really want to change this.

I can't seem to force the problem to help me figure out what is it. Any suggestions?

Thanks, 

Craig


----------



## Menace (Oct 8, 2013)

Does the problem occur with any other lenses or just the 50?


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 8, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if it was the 50/1.4. If so welcome to the Wonky Fifties Club. The focus gears are ridiculously fragile, teeth can snap of the plastic cogs resulting in haphazard operation. 

PBD on CR seems to be only person who owns a 50/1.4 and hasn't been able to break it. Hopefully when he has finished with it he will donate it to science so it can be disassembled and analysed. But of course by then the 50/1.4 will have been replaced by the super 50/1.8 IS...........

Be very surprised if the error is coming from the camera body but then you never know.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 8, 2013)

do you have lens hood on? 50mm f/1.4 lens hood too tight could cause af problem...


----------



## Pi (Oct 9, 2013)

I had that problem with my 5d2 while it was still new. Typically, after some inactivity, it would just go into some sleep mode (once or twice daily only), and pressing the shutter would not make it AF. On the other hand, there were all other signs of being "awake". This lasted for a few months and went away. 

One possible explanation is that when that camera was new for me, I was pressing the DOF preview button occasionally without realizing it. On the 5D2, it is much easier to do that compared to the other bodies I owned. The camera does not AF then. Now I know how to keep my fingers out of it, maybe this is what solved the problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2013)

Pi said:


> One possible explanation is that when that camera was new for me, I was pressing the DOF preview button occasionally without realizing it. On the 5D2, it is much easier to do that compared to the other bodies I owned. The camera does not AF then. Now I know how to keep my fingers out of it, maybe this is what solved the problem.


 
+1, many had that issue, including me.


----------



## CJRodgers (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey!

Sorry for the really late reply. Guess what? It was the DOF button haha. I must have bad camera holding technique when i turn in to portrait orientation and i catch it with my thumb occasionally. Ill stop being a fool now. Appreciate the help!


----------

